# February Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM

Great theme, this is going to be another fun month, looking forward to the entries.


----------



## Golden Pond

We love what our Golden's love...how about a birthday ball party?


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog (Samantha) loves her Cat......


----------



## Katduf

Stormy loves relaxing on the lounge after a hard day of being told how wonderful she is.


----------



## elly

A wonderful theme!


----------



## JDandBigAm

Jonah loves to dress up and pose for the camera!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, such a fun theme. 
Looking forward to seeing many more.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

*Very Majestic*

I love the way Duke snuggles on the couch.


----------



## IrisBramble

My Rosie not liking wearing the valentine's hat I got her lol


----------



## macdougallph1

Mack and one of his charges that he LOVES :--heart:

HE is her valentine!


----------



## 1stGold13

Wonderful entries so far everyone. I don't think I'm alone in saying; Thank you to everyone who participates, you really spread joy when you share your Golden Love with us.


----------



## Jamm

Joey loved his chuck it ball.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Thor and I love nothing more than our weekly off leash hikes in any weather.


----------



## Wendy427

*Maxi lovin' her monkey*

Maxi lovin' her monkey


----------



## BillieAndBuddy

Buddy loves ponies


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, looking forward to seeing many more.


----------



## Sweet Girl

We are finally able to enter the contest again!! A year is a long time to wait! 

Shala loves running through a muddy forest and not worrying about getting as dirty as possible! A dirty dog is a happy dog!


----------



## lhowemt

Our girls love romping everywhere! And even tolerate a daily stay....


----------



## Ginams

Storm only had one hike she was able to do with Sasha and she loved it. I also love when I capture Storm's silly faces.


----------



## aesthetic

Kaizer after a bath today!! We went to a park and there were mud puddles everywhere - he certainly had fun in those. The baby wipes weren't enough to get the mud off of him so we had to bathe him. He had zoomies 0.5 seconds before this picture was taken


----------



## swishywagga

Really loving all the wonderful photos, looking forward to seeing lots more!.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I don't think I am allowed to enter officially being the winner of last months contest. I had to share this one though as I love the heart that seems to form above their noses


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Joanne & Asia, LOVE that picture, it's beautiful........


----------



## tessmk

My favourite photo of my Forever Valentine - Dakota.

And

Quinsy, LOVin' her Daddy.


----------



## swishywagga

Joanne & Asia said:


> I don't think I am allowed to enter officially being the winner of last months contest. I had to share this one though as I love the heart that seems to form above their noses
> View attachment 613026


Also love this photo, my boy Barnaby had a "thing" for a black poodle where we used to live!. Thanks for the memory!.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn adored doing the golden roll on a sunny day in "his" fields. And I loved watching him love what he was doing.....


----------



## Cezaura

Harvey loves to sleep with dad's boots, when he's not home


----------



## macdougallph1

Joanne & Asia said:


> I don't think I am allowed to enter officially being the winner of last months contest. I had to share this one though as I love the heart that seems to form above their noses
> View attachment 613026


LOVE!!!! That's a beautiful picture!!


----------



## 1stGold13

What a great bunch of entries, the love is evident, thank you everyone who has shared so far, can't wait to see more.

LOVE!!!


----------



## fourlakes

Mom Abby and daughter Piper love to cuddle up together to sleep.


----------



## Jim and Hank

My guys love getting the bones from a prime rib roast - they can smell it cooking and know what is coming - they spend the whole time with an air of expectation! This is Nikkie chomping away


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker and Tonka*

Tucker and Tonka, love their skunk!!


----------



## Mel

Love is in the air. HUG!!!!


----------



## Discoverer

Pure love ...


----------



## macdougallph1

Discoverer said:


> Pure love ...


Oh my goodness! I love that!!


----------



## swishywagga

All the photo's are beautiful, let's keep them coming!!


----------



## Pathfinder

*Winter love*

Logan loving winter.


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey and Pudsie have been best buds since she was just a puppy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Ivyacres*-what a great picture of Honey and Pudsie, that's so cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying all the great pictures that have been entered into the contest, hope to see more. 




1stGold13 said:


> Our January winner *Joanne & Asia* has chosen a fun theme for February as Valentine's Day rolls around... *Must Love Goldens*
> 
> It's all about the love this month, show us your love, whether it's something your Golden loves, something you love about your Golden, and anywhere in between. Even if it's just your favorite Golden photo that you love we want to see the love this month.:
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos anyway regardless if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until *Sunday, Feb 21st*


----------



## ssacres

I love how Mia and Bess are good friends..


----------



## 1stGold13

Happy Valentines Day, one week left for submissions.


----------



## Christina27

*Wallace*

The amazing Wallace! :heartbeat


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


----------



## DJdogman

Here's my submission of Charlie & Derek.









Its difficult to choose a picture of these posers, but this one is almost like a love heart so I think its most appropriate!


----------



## 1stGold13

Just 5 more days to submit your entries for this month.


----------



## wdadswell

Bodie loves his best friend and stuffy!


----------



## ktkins7

Ella loves the snow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries, hope to see more!

*Entries will be accepted until Sunday, Feb 21st*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

_*Sunday February 21st is the last day*_ to submit a picture for the February Photo Contest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Only a few more days remain to submit a picture for the February Photo Contest. 

*Sunday, February 21st is the last day to enter. *



> Our January winner Joanne & Asia has chosen a fun theme for February as Valentine's Day rolls around... Must Love Goldens
> 
> It's all about the love this month, show us your love, whether it's something your Golden loves, something you love about your Golden, and anywhere in between. Even if it's just your favorite Golden photo that you love we want to see the love this month.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos anyway regardless if you only have 1 post, we love to see them


----------



## ssacres

What happened to my photo?? It's gone..


----------



## wdadswell

My whole post is gone! So here it is again!

Bodie loves his best friend Nala and his stuffy!


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Twinkie loves Penny.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ssacres said:


> What happened to my photo?? It's gone..


Not sure what happened to your picture, post it again if you want.


----------



## 1stGold13

Last couple of days for entries.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just a reminder, *Sunday February 21st is the last day* to submit an entry in the February Photo Contest.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle sends her love <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Today and tomorrow are the last two days to submit a picture in the February Photo Contest-don't miss out.


----------



## elly

Lol, Manny loving himself!


----------



## 1stGold13

Final hours to submit your entries. Show us some more love!


----------



## macdougallph1

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle sends her love <3


Rudle has the best smile!


----------



## Lambeau0609

Lambeau wondering if it's time to eat yet.


----------

